# Seiko Skx007 Passes 460metres!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Was bored so decided to test one of these to some silly depth, decided on 460metres h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It did MrT 2


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wouldnt mind having a piece of kit to do that....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

800quid sure wasnt cheap


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Crumbs. How did you do the test?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

rcspeedmaster said:


> Crumbs. How did you do the test?


A very deep bucket of water :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Impressive result


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very impressive indeed. :yes:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Tar!: :lol:

Yes a VERY deep Stainless bucket 

Tester here at about 984metres:-


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got mine through the post today, thanks for the reassurance :rltb:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I've just bought one of these so it's nice to know they're well made, but then again, when aren't Seikos well made?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Beats my Kenwood Pressure Cooker test then!


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very impressive. Its a shame Roy has sold out of the 007's. Would quite like one.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Definitely Hem she'll generate 5,000psi maximum :tongue2:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Definitely Hem she'll generate 5,000psi maximum :tongue2:


Very interesting test and quite assuring that the 007, the basic Seiko diver now is sealed and constructed well enough to take the pressure of over 300M and likely more. I have read that one day the SKX007 will be the 6105 for the next generation of Seiko lovers....

The design is classic and the build quality is great. Mind you, I could never get past the round markers and bought the US version 173 with rectangular markers (which I later sold).

Depending on one's design tastes, the 007 can be modded now with many parts or left as is. Price point is also good ...even better finding a used one. My own taste leans to the 6309s and quartz vintage 7548s, which some think were the forerunner of the current 007s. Hence, I modded a 7548 for the wife.

Interesting fact is that one an find a better price outside of Japan for Japanese watches than inside.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

bry1975 said:


> Was bored so decided to test one of these to some silly depth, decided on 460metres h34r:


So I can definitely wear mine in the shower then? :lol:

Bry, have you ever tested a watch that come up woefully short of its depth rating? (If so. let's hope it wasn't something expensive).

Cheers.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now.....this might seem a bit of a silly question....but (and i remind you that its me asking it  ) was the movement in the watch when you tested it? or is it a test just to ensure the integrity of the case and crystal/crown and gaskets don't leak?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Movement inside


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

So does this well and truely show that all ratings are lies then or grossly under rated to save claims under warranty h34r:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

But why 460m? Why not 500m? or is this 1500 foot. Just does not seem like a round number.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Maybe that's just the physical limit of that specimen. Remember it's only rated to 200m.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hemlock said:


> But why 460m? Why not 500m? or is this 1500 foot. Just does not seem like a round number.


1,508.8 feet


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It was the first I'd actually tested using the Hydraulic hand pump :lol:

DONT FORGET 460metres is equivalent to 45.988223692 Kg/cm2 :lol:

With hydraulics a few squeezes and you've suddenly increased by 10s or 100s of metres 

ALWAYS remove the movement when wet testing if possible.

Regs

Bry


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

460M! Which club did you use?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh Stainless 303


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> It was the first I'd actually tested using the Hydraulic hand pump :lol:
> 
> DONT FORGET 460metres is equivalent to 45.988223692 Kg/cm2 :lol:
> 
> ...


thats got me thinking bry.......why pressure test a watch with no movement?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If you're wet testing and then all of a sudden a seal starts to leak, you've shagged the movement, dial, etc. if testing dry it's still okay if a seal does go as there's no real damage.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I think 1508.8 feet is as round as we will get. Thats about 251.5 fathoms wow. Not allowing for any wave effect of course.

I think Seikos are superbly made and a look at the topics in this part of the forum shows just how dominant Seiko is. I adore my 007, its my daily watch. Love to see an objective price/quality chart comparing all watches, Seiko must at or near the top,


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's always best to test with the movement removed after all If I'm testing a 2 or 3grand Panerai and she floods I'm f**ed! :cry2:

As long as caseback seal is greased and caseback torqued to the correct amount which is around 5Nm for a Rolex, you're oks. I basically make sure the caseback is screwed right down.

Regs

Bry



Hemlock said:


> I think 1508.8 feet is as round as we will get. Thats about 251.5 fathoms wow. Not allowing for any wave effect of course.
> 
> I think Seikos are superbly made and a look at the topics in this part of the forum shows just how dominant Seiko is. I adore my 007, its my daily watch. Love to see an objective price/quality chart comparing all watches, Seiko must at or near the top,


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to add to the testing experience, we should remember that there are ISO tested watches and watches tested by a company's own standards i.e. G Shocks rated at 200M. For example, back in the 90s, The only Casio GShock officially tested using ISO standards was the GShock Master of G series FROGMEN series.

All the others were inhouse tested to 200M. Many guys have dived below 200M with Gs and the watch did not leak! Seiko then had the words AIR DIVER on its diver models to denote official testing IMO.

Nice to know the generic diver SKX007 passed your test to those depths..or at least pressurized test! I'm sure marketing has much to do with depth ratings too....how many of use dive at all? hahaha!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I should ask my Commercial Diver friend about any real dive tested he has carried out. I know he's dove to 160metres


----------

